# Star Trek Classic statt Picard: Bastler baut und verkauft Modell der Enterprise aus Leiterplatten



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Classic statt Picard: Bastler baut und verkauft Modell der Enterprise aus Leiterplatten*

						Ein Bastler hat sich die aus den ersten drei Kinofilmen bekannte Version der U.S.S. Enterprise aus Leiterplatten gebaut. Das Raumschiff-Modell, das über 40 LEDs verfügt, kann man sich auch selbst zusammenbauen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Classic statt Picard: Bastler baut und verkauft Modell der Enterprise aus Leiterplatten*


----------



## tochan01 (7. September 2019)

Ich bin gespannt ob er ne Lizenz hat oder demnächst ne Unterlassungsklage am Hals hat....


----------



## Nuallan (7. September 2019)

tochan01 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob er ne Lizenz hat oder demnächst ne Unterlassungsklage am Hals hat....



So wie ich CBS und Paramount kenne sitzt er wahrscheinlich schon in der Todeszelle.


----------



## Blacky0407 (7. September 2019)

Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. September 2019)

Nuallan schrieb:


> So wie ich CBS und Paramount kenne sitzt er wahrscheinlich schon in der Todeszelle.



Ich find's immer geil wie diese Firmen mit Klagen umsich schmeißen, sobald jemand was macht das auch nur ein Bisschen mit ihrem Franchise zu tun hat, gleichzeitig die Franchises wie Star Wars, Star Trek, etc. aber mit schlechten Filmen und Serien gegen die Wand fahren. Ich meine Star Trek Discovery ist einfach grausam schlecht, genau wie die letzten Star Wars Filme.


----------



## Splatterpope (8. September 2019)

"lustig" ist, dass Teile von Discovery "geborgt" wurden:

Star Trek Discovery Plagiarized a 2014 Video Game Story line – NextBigFuture.com


----------

